# problème d'impression avec l'imprimante HP Photosmart Plus



## brownie (29 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis sous Mac OS X 10.6.5. J'ai une imprimante HP Photosmart plus B210a et l'impression Wifi marche très mal.

Le plus curieux, c'est que c'est complètement aléatoire : parfois ça marche, parfois ça ne marche pas du tout, parfois ça marche au bout d'un quart d'heure...:mouais: C'est à devenir fou.

Quant à la liste des tâches de l'imprimante, elle affiche tantôt "imprimante prête" ou "connecté à l'imprimante" (sans que rien ne se passe), tantôt "problème réversible : impossible de se connecter à limprimante ; nouvel essai dans 30 secondes"

J'ai essayé tous les trucs conseillés sur l'aide en ligne HP : désinstaller/réinstaller l'imprimante, suspendre et reprendre l'impression, débrancher/rebrancher, etc. 
Le test de connexion ne marche pas (HP utility plante systématiquement).
Je ne pense pas que ça vienne de l'imprimante elle-même, plutôt d'un problème de compatibilité avec le Mac (j'ai aussi un PC avec lequel l'imprimante marche comme sur des roulettes), même si en principe ça devrait marcher (d'ailleurs ça marche _parfois_ ! là est l'os)

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu le problème ???
Merci d'avance !!

Internaute au bord de la crise de nerfs.


----------



## herszk (29 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir.
A mon avis, tu as un problème wifi.
As-tu essayé de connecter ton imprimante en usb ?


----------



## brownie (29 Novembre 2010)

Oui, ça marche en USB.
J'ai un wifi dartybox, mais l'imprimante marche très bien en wifi sur PC...


----------



## Mooze (8 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,
je viens d'acheter une HP Photosmart B11Oà et j'ai rencontré le même problème. L'imprimante fonctionnait en WiFi avec un PC W7, par cable USB avec mon Mac mais en Wifi, impossible d'activer l'imprimante . Un message s'affichait "hôte en attente".

Bref on a re-installé le CD de HP, opté pour l'installation personnalisée, cliqué sur l'invite "installer en réseau et scanner" qui envoie directement sur pomme système imprimante.

Bref çà marche


----------



## Nico206 (28 Février 2011)

J'ai moi aussi pris un B210a... Et j'ai beaucoup de problèmes pour imprimer en Wifi...

C'est bien simple, il faut que je l'allume, que j'attende qu'elle démarre...
Je lance une impression: impossible de communiquer avec l'imprimante.
Je l'éteins, je la rallume, je relance l'impression: miracle ça fonctionne.
Et cela que ce soit avec l'iPad, l'iMac ou le MacBook... Elle n'est vraiment pas au point... 
D'autant plus que contrairement aux Canon, elle ne se réveille pas si elle est éteinte...
Ca oblige, lorsque je souhaite imprimer depuis le MacBook ou l'iPad dans une autre pièce, à me déplacer jusqu'à l'imprimante et faire tout le process indiqué ci-dessus... 
J'ai connu plus simple


----------

